# Tata Motors in India Planning Five Electric Models



## shadow2get (Jul 28, 2008)

> *www.impactlab.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/07/2008-tata-indica-indigo.jpg *
> Tata electric cars will have a range of approx 130 miles*
> 
> Tata Motors, which plans to deliver its first electric car by the end of this fiscal, has turned to its tried and tested Indica platform for the vehicle. According to industry sources, the company is currently working on five prototypes of electric vehicles on the Indica platform. (Pics)
> ...


Source


----------



## fun2sh (Jul 31, 2008)

wow!!! thats really great!!


----------



## shashank4u (Jul 31, 2008)

They will be cool definitely........ lets see how public react to it.


----------



## New (Jul 31, 2008)

My future car?!! Thanks TATA


----------

